# ko3 turbo rebuild question



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

i recently bought my parents a 2000 NB with the 1.8T with the turbo seals going bad. my question is which one of these rebuilt kits would be good for a k03 turbo? what does it mean twin or single feed?

i've search for twin or single feed k03 on here and nothing. since it's on a NB i thought why not ask the experts.

thanks in advance


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Links aren't working. Plenty of good places out there that you can buy the stuff from and ask your questions. We had an old Garrett T3 rebuilt by these guys and were pretty happy. Looks like they have a full rebuild kit for the KO3 as well: http://gpopshop.com/products-page/kkk-rebuild-kits/kkk-k03-k04-rebuild-kit/


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

We have used these guys with good results; give them a call and see what they can do for you. 

www.turbocity.com


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*TurboConcepts*

They really did a great job when the flapper of my K03 disintegrated. 
Gave me the full factory repair option AND a custom built (to match my desired characteristic) for a great price. Went with the custom. Driving and enjoying it since 2 years. 

Turns out the custom built one is outflowing most plain jain K04 (I have it on my A4 1.8T with a Giac K04 tune) at 180 g/sec MAF. 

Recently ordered (hope to install soon) from them custom build upgrade for my 2.7T K03 (to K04-RS6). 

Can't beat the price, quality, service and support they provide. 

Contact Nick at: 

[email protected]


----------

